# Kundendaten sammeln



## son gohan (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe bis jetzt immer mit Outlook 2002 Adressen und Emailadressen von Kunden gesammelt usw.

Jetzt suche ich aber eine andere Lösung, den einerseits scheint es mit Outlook 2002 nicht so sicher zu sein Daten, ich will mir aber ganz sicher sein können wenn ich die Daten abspeicher, das es geklappt hat. Zum anderen weis ich nicht wieviel Adressen man überhaupt mit Outlook 2002 so sammeln kann.

Also suche ich jetzt eine ganz einfache Lösung, von mir aus eine Freeware. hauptsache man kann die Namen und Emailadressen wieder finden und sicher abspeichern.

Wer kennt geeignete Sachen?

gruß


----------



## iLu_is_a_loser (9. Mai 2005)

Wenn dir das ned zu sicher ist, dann schlag ich dir vor zB
 eine HTML Datei zu machen und dort eine Tabelle zu erstellen wo einmal der Name und die e-Mailadresse ist, wobei diese dann dort verlinkt ist.

 Oder Falls du dich damit auskennst es mit PHP zu machen dort kanst du dann einfahc ein Formular erstellen und die Dtaen dann in eine zB Textdatei speichern und dnan abzurufen... dann sieht das wie der 1. Vorschlag aus, bloß mit dem kleinen Vorteil das man ned immer den Quellcode öffnen muss.


 greetz iLu


----------



## akrite (9. Mai 2005)

...es gibt da mehrere Möglichkeiten :
- wenn die Daten übers Web per Formular gesammelt werden sollen, kommen da z.B.
PHP in Verbindung mit SQL und/oder XML in Frage ODER
Flash mit XML

- klassisch einfach per Excel
- Luxusausgabe per Access
- StarBase-Derivat in OpenOffice 2.0

...sicher sind alle, sofern man von Sicher in Sachen PC reden kann  ;-) 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## son gohan (9. Mai 2005)

> Oder Falls du dich damit auskennst es mit PHP zu machen dort kanst du dann einfahc ein Formular erstellen und die Dtaen dann in eine zB Textdatei speichern und dnan abzurufen... dann sieht das wie der 1. Vorschlag aus, bloß mit dem kleinen Vorteil das man ned immer den Quellcode öffnen muss.


 
Hallo,
dank dir, hast du noch einen coolen Link am Start wo ich schnell sowas finde? Obwohl ich hätte schon eine einfache Lösung gesucht, bei der ich aber die Leute wieder am Namen schnell finden kann. Vielleicht eine Javascript Seitensuche oder so?

gruß


----------



## son gohan (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo akrite,

Exel und Access sind ja eigentlich auch nicht schlecht,  die kann man immer mit Windows öffnen und vielleicht sogar von Outlook hin und Her bewegt werden, aber von Exel und Access habe ich keine Ahnung, hast du vielleicht eine Vorlage von einem der beiden zum Ausfüllen?
gruß


----------



## akrite (10. Mai 2005)

feh hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Exel und Access sind ja eigentlich auch nicht schlecht, , hast du vielleicht eine Vorlage von einem der beiden zum Ausfüllen?
> gruß



...ich habe zwar was in beiden Programmen gebastelt, ist aber sehr individuell(recht viel VBA drin), vielleicht versuchst Du ja eine von den Access-DB Vorlagen, die man sich selbst zusammenklicken kann, je nachdem was Du brauchst . BTW, welche Version von Access hast Du ? Meine brauchen mindestens 2002/XP !

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## son gohan (10. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe auch 2002 Xp Access aber bis heute nie benutzt. Wen du mir aber eine Lösung geben kannst wäre das nicht schlecht.

Ich will halt Anschrift, Telefonnummer, Email und Domain abspeichern können und wieder per Suche finden können. Wenn das mit Access geht würde ich das gerne machen, nur hab ich ja keine Ahnung davon.

Aber ich denke einfacher als eine HTML Seite zu machen wäre es ja schon.

Naja, wenn du mir was geben kannst nehme ich das gerne an und ansonsten danke ich dir auch so.

gruß


----------

